# tempStyle 2 feedback thread



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 10, 2017)

Can you make a dark version?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do like it, but I would like if if there were a dark version


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Can you make a dark version?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I do like it, but I would like if if there were a dark version


+1, love the new look but I need myself a dark theme!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Regarding the dark theme PLEASE READ THE Q&A on the announcement thread!


----------



## Bedel (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh welp, I think I like it. It'll take some time for me to see it so natural as the old one, but I am able to see the hard work it took. It's awesome, really.


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Can you make a dark version?
> I do like it, but I would like if if there were a dark version





TheVinAnator said:


> +1, love the new look but I need myself a dark theme!



Umm, see this:


shaunj66 said:


> *Why isn't there a dark theme available right NOW!?*
> tempStyle 2 took over _6 months to create_ - keeping in mind we all have full time jobs at GBAtemp, finding the time to work on the site can be tough especially just for aesthetic reasons. We have launched the Light (default) version now in order to let our members help us find any bugs that may need working out before work on the Dark version. Otherwise early bug fixing would require fixing multiple templates. Please understand!


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Regarding the dark theme PLEASE READ THE Q&A on the announcement thread!


Ahhh ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Issac said:


> Umm, see this:


Well I didn't before, didn't even know that thread even existed


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Ahhh ok
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Same, missed it. My bad.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks great!!

Immediately, I love that I can tell what thread I am in, without having to scroll to the top.

Also, love the hamburger menu! Super easy to find stuff. I am having trouble picturing what it was like when I didn't know where anything was, but I bet if I was a new member I would find it a lot easier to navigate around the site.

Edit: one issue is that you can't see the edit and report options immediately, possibly leading to new members not knowing those options exist or where to find them. But having less buttons around makes the interface a lot cleaner.

This is all from the perspective of a mobile user by the way.


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

The only problem I have, is that it's a little bit of a pain to get to my alerts? Or maybe I'm dense. Gotta scroll to the top, click my avatar, click "alerts" and then get taken to the alerts page? Otherwise it's A+! Clicking "you have a new alert" brings me to a blank page, too.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 10, 2017)

I won't be using it. It doesn't appeal to me.

Even though it's just 1 extra button pressed, I liked being able to click "Forums" on the old theme. Now I have to go to the options menu on the top right and click "Forums"

That plus not being that visually appealing to me makes me not want to use it. Who knows, maybe I'll get used to it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> The only problem I have, is that it's a little bit of a pain to get to my alerts? Or maybe I'm dense. Gotta scroll to the top, click my avatar, click "alerts" and then get taken to the alerts page? Otherwise it's A+!


At least on PC, the alerts are just like before?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 10, 2017)

It's okay but i need time to get used to it but i still will be using tempstyle dark.


----------



## Bedel (Jun 10, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I won't be using it. It doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> Even though it's just 1 extra button pressed, I liked being able to click "Forums" on the old theme. Now I have to go to the options menu on the top right and click "Forums"
> 
> That plus not being that visually appealing to me makes me not want to use it. Who knows, maybe I'll get used to it


If you are refering about the botton at the top, I still have it like before. I mean, "Home   Forums   Reviews..." and all, just the same.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 10, 2017)

I've already gone back to the old dark theme for now. I really prefer dark themes on any site. I'll give the new dark theme a try when it comes out though.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll probably be in the minority, but I'm not really a fan, sorry. On desktop it just feels like everything's larger, clunkier, and uglier (I hate flat designs, it looks like something out of the 1980's). I'll try it for a day or so though anyway, just to see, but at the moment..yeah, not really into it.

That said, thank you for working on it in the first place.

Edit: I do like the fonts though, they're nice and clear.


----------



## Arck (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll use the old dark theme instead, I'll wait for tempstyle dark 2.

Also everything is cool expect the like icon, it's too similar to facebook like hand, and not really a fan of Facebook


----------



## Slattz (Jun 10, 2017)

*[BUG]*
Can't edit, delete or report statuses. The options get displayed under that status message resulting in not being able to click them. Pic below



Spoiler


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bedel said:


> If you are refering about the botton at the top, I still have it like before. I mean, "Home   Forums   Reviews..." and all, just the same.


That's what I want. It isn't there for me


 

On top of that, when you quoted my message, the alert was another extra button press. Instead of displaying new alerts as a drop down box like the old themes did, I had to click on my profile, and then click alerts (where it took me to a new webpage instead of opening the alerts on the current page).

I don't like this because sometimes as I'm reading a thread on here, I'll get an alert. I used to be be able to click the bell and see who the alert was from while still being on the same webpage. I liked this because I could see who quoted/liked my post without having to leave the webpage.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a suggestion.

In the hamburger menu, it would be handy to be able to pin favourite forums. If things were squashed up a little more there would be room for another section or maybe instead on the second section. 

You wouldn't have to make people be able to choose their own favourites - you could do it based on which forums they are most active in.

And even neater would be if you could see how many new posts there were in those forums - with little red numbers like there are already for new notifications or private messages.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Vieela (Jun 10, 2017)

Love it! Seems more modern now.


----------



## Bedel (Jun 10, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> That's what I want. It isn't there for me
> 
> On top of that, when you quoted my message, the alert was another extra button press. Instead of displaying new alerts as a drop down box like the old themes did, I had to click on my profile, and then click alerts (where it took me to a new webpage instead of opening the alerts on the current page).
> 
> I don't like this because sometimes as I'm reading a thread on here, I'll get an alert. I used to be be able to click the bell and see who the alert was from while still being on the same webpage. I liked this because I could see who quoted/liked my post without having to leave the webpage.


Oh well, I was talking about the desktop version, and not the mobile one. Sorry about it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bedel said:


> Oh well, I was talking about the desktop version, and not the mobile one. Sorry about it.


The majority of the time I spend on gbatemp is on mobile, unfortunately. I'm sure the desktop version will be better


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> The only problem I have, is that it's a little bit of a pain to get to my alerts? Or maybe I'm dense. Gotta scroll to the top, click my avatar, click "alerts" and then get taken to the alerts page? Otherwise it's A+! Clicking "you have a new alert" brings me to a blank page, too.


You're right - your avatar doesn't appear unless you are scrolled to the top.

Also, all the buttons are missing in reply. I wanted to add the smiley face that's scratching its chin looking perplexed.


----------



## Vieela (Jun 10, 2017)

I just feel like everything is way too big, i don't know how to explain. But i like it anyway.


----------



## Slattz (Jun 10, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You're right - your avatar doesn't appear unless you are scrolled to the top.
> 
> Also, all the buttons are missing in reply. I wanted to add the smiley face that's scratching its chin looking perplexed.



Both work fine for me on Chrome W10 x64.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2017)

On the home page, the categories side panel that says "Site & Scene News", "Nintendo DS", "Nintendo 3DS" and so on, it looks a bit bare and bland.
Probably because it's a column that only has text links instead of looking like its own column, as all the others do.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

- You should have released the dark theme with the new theme if you wanted more people to use the new version

- The Patreon tiers are too random and unfair. You are asking $2 to enter a giveaway, $5 to have an ad-free version of the site and $10 to participate in the beta testing and get the dark skin sooner. Why would I want to pay you five bucks a month for a website where the majority of the content isn't made by the staff? Hell, why would I pay double that to enter beta testing? I donate monthly to a few Patreons/websites and, to remove ads, they rarely go higher than $2, as recurring payment. What makes a hacking forum so special that needs so much money for this? Also, the goal is very childish and I would suggest to rewrite it. You could have come up with something better in these 6 months taken to make the new layout if you wanted to be funny.

This is just my feedback, please don't take it too personal. I'm sure it was a lot of work to do and I'm glad you did, because after burning my retinas from all the whiteness I can see it's pretty good.


waiting for all the asslickers to tell me to shut the fuck up


----------



## frogboy (Jun 10, 2017)

looks great on desktop. the only thing i'm not a huge fan of is the information under a user's avatar/member status being very hard to read until you move your cursor over it


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 10, 2017)

where is my dark theme!!!!!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Both work fine for me on Chrome W10 x64.


I now have to click More Options to get any of the buttons. This will be annoying as I use the QUOTE button in at least a third of my posts.


----------



## snails1221 (Jun 10, 2017)

no offense but I hate the look it's way to "modern"


----------



## Bedel (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys really, say it clearly whe it's mobile or desktop. You're just being so confusing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Slattz said:


> *[BUG]*
> Can't edit, delete or report statuses. The options get displayed under that status message resulting in not being able to click them. Pic below


Fixed, thanks


----------



## Slattz (Jun 10, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I now have to click More Options to get any of the buttons. This will be annoying as I use the QUOTE button in at least a third of my posts.
> _imagesnipped_


Ah you're on mobile, I'm viewing from Desktop.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.
> 
> Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!
> 
> ...


I was so surprised lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Vipera said:


> - You should have released the dark theme with the new theme if you wanted more people to use the new version
> 
> - The Patreon tiers are too random and unfair. You are asking $2 to enter a giveaway, $5 to have an ad-free version of the site and $10 to participate in the beta testing and get the dark skin sooner. Why would I want to pay you five bucks a month for a website where the majority of the content isn't made by the staff? Hell, why would I pay double that to enter beta testing? I donate monthly to a few Patreons/websites and, to remove ads, they rarely go higher than $2, as recurring payment. What makes a hacking forum so special that needs so much money for this? Also, the goal is very childish and I would suggest to rewrite it. You could have come up with something better in these 6 months taken to make the new layout if you wanted to be funny.
> 
> ...


Eh you do make sense about the dark theme, but as they said, it'd just be more work. I don't completely disagree though.

But dude they only have a few non-intrusive ads to make money off of. Most people are usually on desktop too and I'm sure many use an adblocker at that. They need our support. If you don't want to donate you're not missing out on much. Plus, giveaways for free is just a loss in money. $5 is probably enough so they're not losing money by you not viewing ads. I do agree $10 is a bit much for beta testing but it's not necessary at all. If  you don't like it, you don't need to do it.  Just wait patiently. Also, nothing wrong with their little message. I think it's fun. No need to hate on that.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 10, 2017)

Briefly playing around with it, this looks fucking phenomenal on mobile. Top notch work SJ!


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Eh you do make sense about the dark theme, but as they said, it'd just be more work. I don't completely disagree though.
> 
> But dude they only have a few non-intrusive ads to make money off of. Most people are usually on desktop too and I'm sure many use an adblocker at that. They need our support. If you don't want to donate you're not missing out on much. Plus, giveaways for free is just a loss in money. $5 is probably enough so they're not losing money by you not viewing ads. I do agree $10 is a bit much for beta testing but it's not necessary at all. If  you don't like it, you don't need to do it.  Just wait patiently.


I want to support the forum but I won't give five bucks just to have an ad-free experience, I'm sorry. There is no website I visit (way bigger than this) that's asking such a high price for no ads.

Also, I've always kept ABL disabled until Malwarebytes' went crazy over the sponsored website. Too risky.


And, just a reminder, I'm not saying this out of malice. It's just pure advice. I'm sure more people would support the site if the tiers were more realistic.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 10, 2017)

As a fan of flat and material design, here's my grade: It's a straight 10/10. I love this, thank you to those who spent a lot of time developping this <3


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I want to support the forum but I won't give five bucks just to have an ad-free experience, I'm sorry. There is no website I visit (way bigger than this) that's asking such a high price for no ads.
> 
> Also, I've always kept ABL disabled until Malwarebytes' went crazy over the sponsored website. Too risky.
> 
> ...


As I said, many people use adblockers as is. If they didn't charge you $5 they'd probably be losing money by you not looking at their ads.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Can you make a dark version?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I do like it, but I would like if if there were a dark version


THIS, too much this.
Oh, my eyes!!!
I feel I am going blind.
Wait, I think I had some sun glasses around....
Oh yes, this is not the best option but at least the pain ceased.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 10, 2017)

Having issues seeing the notification bar when typing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Having issues seeing the notification bar when typing.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> THIS, too much this.
> Oh, my eyes!!!
> I feel I am going blind.
> Wait, I think I had some sun glasses around....
> Oh yes, this is not the best option but at least the pain ceased.


Ummmmmmmm.......riiiiiight


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Briefly playing around with it, this looks fucking phenomenal on mobile. Top notch work SJ!


It definitely looks pretty - I hope we get drop-down alerts/messages and buttons in quick reply back though.


----------



## migles (Jun 10, 2017)

love the new overlay when you click on a person, looks really clean and nice icons, but get rid of that interact menu and make the options in there for example send pm and profile more accessible...


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jun 10, 2017)

I like this new look. It looks very organized.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Could you elaborate?


As I write in the quick reply box below, the notification bar goes missing completely.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 10, 2017)

This new look is nice.

And I'm not concerned about the dark theme, since I preferred the light one.

Keep on the good work.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

A cool feature that I think many users would like, because many people use it, would be having your Discord Username on your profile. Like how they have Skype and such.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I want to support the forum but I won't give five bucks just to have an ad-free experience, I'm sorry. There is no website I visit (way bigger than this) that's asking such a high price for no ads.
> 
> Also, I've always kept ABL disabled until Malwarebytes' went crazy over the sponsored website. Too risky.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to have ads if they stayed in the section above the reply box. The pop up ones, and the ones that would drop from the top or the bottom and obscure your notifications or reply box, and the video ads were too annoying. I didn't even know about being able to pay to not have ads - I don't think $5 is unreasonable (for people in the developed world with a job at least).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

One more issue - there's no link to go back to the forum (from a thread) at the bottom of the page like there used to be. Now you need to scroll back to the top to find a link.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> As I write in the quick reply box below, the notification bar goes missing completely.


What browser and OS are you using?


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> What browser and OS are you using?


It happens to me too - iOS/Safari. I think the behaviour might be intentional though. There is more space for the reply box.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> What browser and OS are you using?


Windows 10, Chrome.


----------



## vinstage (Jun 10, 2017)

Just checked out the mobile update, a lot cleaner for sure... but would take a while for me (personally) to navigate.
It's aesthetically pleasing; but complicated and takes me a while to understand it.
Also; has it been explained _exactly_ where the $3000 goal is being used?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 10, 2017)

Scalling of the GBATemp icon is broken on most resolutions on the homepage. Not sure if it has to do with the aspect ratio but something's going on with it.

1080p


Spoiler












Zomed in to 300%


Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Scalling of the GBATemp icon is broken on most resolutions on the homepage. Not sure if it has to do with the aspect ratio but something's going on with it.
> 
> 1080p
> 
> ...


What do you mean? (in the 300% zoom in, you have gone into "mobile view"  )


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Scalling of the GBATemp icon is broken on most resolutions on the homepage. Not sure if it has to do with the aspect ratio but something's going on with it.
> 
> 1080p
> 
> ...


Is there a reason you're scaling to 300% on desktop? Not saying you shouldn't - just that's how responsive design works. PM me if you'd rather.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## datahoarder (Jun 10, 2017)

-------------





[Useability] Mobile version iPhone 7+ Safari; unable to login using portrait mode due to the menu bar overlaying on top of the log in/sign up link.
Workaround: turn to landscape mode and click the link and then login.

Solution: Move down the login link below header or move login link to the "---" submenu.

Also when using Safari's "Request Desktop Mode" it continues to use mobile format. Shouldn't be the case.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 10, 2017)

Issac said:


> What do you mean? (in the 300% zoom in, you have gone into "mobile view"  )





shaunj66 said:


> Is there a reason you're scaling to 300% on desktop? Not saying you shouldn't - just that's how responsive design works. PM me if you'd rather.







The icon is overlapping on Desktop and the reason is to show the scaling issue.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 10, 2017)

It's nice, but I don't like how we have to go to a whole other page to view alerts. At least on mobile, that is.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2017)

IIRC the original xenForo theme was rushed in order to get the site back up as quickly as possible, and it shows. And it was never really updated, besides the new portal page of course. The box in the top right finally got a much needed upgrade and looks much cleaner now, and overall the site looks much more polished.
So in short, I'm really happy with the new theme. I hope the dark theme won't take another 6 months though, because I already miss the dark theme and how easy it was on the eyes.


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The icon is overlapping on Desktop and the reason is to show the scaling issue.


Ah I see! I always thought that was a design choice  Yeah I agree that it could be made a bit smaller on desktop version. There is not scaling issue though, since it follows the design all the way (until it switches to mobile view).


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 10, 2017)

Does GBAtemp plan to add a Tempstyle 2 dark?

Because im still waiting for one.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Does GBAtemp plan to add a Tempstyle 2 dark?
> 
> Because im still waiting for one.


Its mentioned in the news post that they need to finish ironing out the bugs in this version before they begin work on the Dark Theme.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The icon is overlapping on Desktop and the reason is to show the scaling issue.


That's a design choice


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

In my opinion, I think it would look a little nicer if it was raised.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2017)

ITT: "dark theme pls"

I would suggest moving the details on userpages (eg followers) back to the left.

The top bar oughta be shrunk _just_ a tiny bit IMO.

I think report and edit should come back out of "message tools".


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> That's a design choice


What a weird design choice then.


----------



## DKB (Jun 10, 2017)

I wonder how much more times people will ask for a dark theme.

Anyways, I like it. I didn't even there was a dark theme for the old version until people started bringing it up.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm usually resistant to forum style changes, but this is pretty decent.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 10, 2017)

Same problem as @kornychaos using an iPhone 6s and Safari.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jun 10, 2017)

The FileTrip Tab is redundant now.





Buttons do not fit with the theme, they should be flat. Also the + and - buttons there are bigger than the text box they are next to and IMO is ugly for that.





The Start Date column should be removed or something. Also that replies and views column is ridiculous. We already know what they are at the top you don't need to keep repeating what they are each topic. Just stick the values under their respective column and be done with it.





The hover description for the styler is out of place and should not be overlaying the text like that especially since its semi transparent so the letters bleed through behind it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2017)

This looks a bit odd. I'd suggest either putting 2 more icons in, or shrinking it to fit 6 better.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 10, 2017)

I use this site on mobile 99.99% of the time , the only time I use the computer version is when I do my update time where I update everything that I use on the 3ds. I have a fairly big phone 5.5inch and I will be upgrading soon to a 5.7inch phone and I never had any issues with the old one, everything was fast and easy to access but I didn't like that I couldn't tell which tab I was on.

With this one I can tell which tab I'm on but I don't have easy access to the latest alerts, by that I mean before I could click the alert at the top and it would list the latest alerts and the absolute newest ones were highlighted so I wouldn't open two tabs of the same thread. Now I have to click the avatar, click alerts and then it takes me to the dedicated alert page and the newest ones are not highlighted or at least not noticeable so.

Quick reply is missing a lot of the functionality of the old one and I know I know it's quick reply lonewolf most people didn't use the editing stuff anyways. It was a nice touch and allowed me to see if there were new replies or if I wanted to include other people while I edited the first reply without having to double post.

Being on mobile I use this site pretty much anywhere but mostly in bed at night which desperately needs a dark theme but that will come with time. If I find anymore things I'll edit my post.

Edit: no quick access to conversations and I completely don't see the old watch threads or whatever it was called that would show the threads you haven't been keeping up on with the option to see all threads you're watching. The more and more i use this new style the less and less I'm liking it =/. I'm also experienceing slightly more lag? When I open a new tab and in the current tab I tap something and switch to the new tab, when I go back to the first tab I realize it has stopped loading what I clicked on and have to tap it again and sit there while it loads.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Its kind of annoying that you need to click "Interact" to go to the user's profile





Also, this just looks odd:


----------



## vinstage (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its kind of annoying that you need to click "Interact" to go to the user's profile


You can click their username...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

vinstage said:


> You can click their username...


I know that, but it's still kind of odd


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## vinstage (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I know that, but it's still kind of odd


No, it's just called change.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jun 10, 2017)

vinstage said:


> No, it's just called change.


No its called being redundant. That window is completely unnecessary on pc. all the info displayed there is already visible on the posts themselves. clicking ur name should instantly just take me to your profile.


----------



## duwen (Jun 10, 2017)

No offence, but I switched straight back to the dark style.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Can you not make it look super boring and the alert/notification thing in the top right not so "in your face"?  No offense to the creators, but the new website looks way too overly simplistic and flat, and i feel it just ends up making it look ugly and the overly clean look makes it look like not as much time was put into it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it looks pretty nice.

Maybe just reduce the icon size a bit, it feels clogged on mobile.
other than that it's pretty nice.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 10, 2017)

Maybe you guys could make the fixed banner on mobile smaller like in the old theme? It takes up about 10% of my already cramped screen while providing 0 additional benefit.
https://imgur.com/0vPJG7j

Compare to the much smaller and more useful banner on the old one:
https://imgur.com/JHQyglZ


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2017)

I am not a big fan of how big these are



 
They take up a little too much room for my liking. 
Otherwise I am getting used to everything else and the new look is growing on me.


----------



## DarkIrata (Jun 10, 2017)

it is ok. It somehow give me the feeling, much space was wasted but it is ok


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2017)

Add me to the list for the top banner in mobile. It's way too big. Need something a little more subtle and appealing. Other than that, I can't complain. Wish we had more variety.


----------



## MyDePain (Jun 10, 2017)

*BUG:
*
On iPhone 4 I have this bug:
https://s6.filetrip.net/p/37134/381177-image-1.png

In the meantime I used the old theme

Edit: bug fixed


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

My personal thoughts on the new site design:



TimX24968B said:


> the old theme wasn't overcomplicated at all. I can see it being a bit messy, but like, even the smallest things, like the old logo at the top left now has a one color background in the new one. Things that had shapes to them just seem way too much of a "flat monochromatic rectangle" feel. Not to mention things look more like they tend to waste more space to an extent. No offense to the designers, but it looks like more time should have been put into making the site seem at least a bit more unique and less "in your face". It seems the mobile side of things got more consideration than the PC side of things, but thats just from what i've seen so far.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 10, 2017)

Huge fan of the new design! As a web designer myself I love the flatness and the use of vectors. I can't live without a dark theme though so I made my own, but thanks and good job nonetheless


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

On mobile, make it so when you respond to alerts you don't have to click the thread name but just the alert in general.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 10, 2017)

One thing I think some people would really enjoy is the option to change the width of columns. For example I'd like to be able to adjust the left side to only take up say 50% so that leaves the middle area (news for ex.) with more room to display content. This really only becomes an issue when you don't limit the maximum width and I'm aware you could just download an addon and do this all myself but I think more flexibility wouldn't hurt.

Also when you go to edit a post like I'm doing now could we have edit/report be just a simple click away instead of having to go through a menu? I think the older theme did this and the way you have it now just seems more tedious.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Huge fan of the new design! As a web designer myself I love the flatness and the use of vectors. I can't live without a dark theme though so I made my own, but thanks and good job nonetheless


I don't understand how "flatness" feels fitting on a PC environment.  maybe on a mobile environment, but not a PC one.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2017)

Some icons need to be updated. Here is an example of the current "New Thread" icon (on the bottom) and a new one I made within 10 seconds in PS.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> I don't understand how "flatness" feels fitting on a PC environment.  maybe on a mobile environment, but not a PC one.


Flatness fit everywhere, has nothing with screen sizes to do. It's just the current trend and it'll die out eventually as well. It's also an absurd idea to maintain a flat and vectorized design for mobile devices and at the same time, for no reason, use jpeg graphic elements on PC screens.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 10, 2017)

The only thing I noticed is that the Customize Portal button is missing (and I still can't remove the News item there).


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2017)

Signatures seem a bit off


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 10, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Signatures seem a bit off
> View attachment 89731



Yeah, they put and enforced a limit for signature sizes...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 10, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Yeah, they put and enforced a limit for signature sizes...


Seriously? By just setting a max height and hidden overflow CSS side? Jesus christ..


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 10, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Seriously? By just setting a max height and hidden overflow CSS side? Jesus christ..



Yeah, it does it


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 10, 2017)

The login/signup button is covered by the banner at the top of the screen, making it impossible to tap on mobile.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, I can finally see my warning count! (Still can't find it on the old theme.) One thing I don't get, though, is the reason I need to press the ... button on the top of a thread just to bring the Watch Thread (the only) option into view.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Wow, I can finally see my warning count! (Still can't find it on the old theme.) One thing I don't get, though, is the reason I need to press the ... button on the top of a thread just to bring the Watch Thread (the only) option into view.


It's undereath your name in old style


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It's undereath your name in old style


cool


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Flatness fit everywhere, has nothing with screen sizes to do. It's just the current trend and it'll die out eventually as well. It's also an absurd idea to maintain a flat and vectorized design for mobile devices and at the same time, for no reason, use jpeg graphic elements on PC screens.


I do not find it fitting at all on a PC environment, so i hope it goes away at some point.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

I dig the new theme. I thought the mobile layout was a bit difficult to navigate until I realized switching to landscape made it cleaner.

@shaunj66 you guys want any help with making the dark theme? I can set up XenForo on a virtual server and modify/play around with this theme, if you don't mind archiving me a copy of it.


----------



## rensenware (Jun 11, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.
> 
> Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!
> 
> ...


Make everything on the page closer together, I like to see a lot without scrolling down on my bigass monitor.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 11, 2017)

I like it, but it feels too generic and looks like most other sites these days.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

I got no clue where to put this, but I just pledged $10/m on Patreon (still, not sure where to put this).

Here is a screenshot:


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> I like it, but it feels too generic and looks like most other sites these days.


I feel like its way too bland and it feels like a mobile site when you use it on a PC.  this is what I said about it:


TimX24968B said:


> the old theme wasn't overcomplicated at all. I can see it being a bit messy, but like, even the smallest things, like the old logo at the top left now has a one color background in the new one. Things that had shapes to them just seem way too much of a "flat monochromatic rectangle" feel. Not to mention things look more like they tend to waste more space to an extent. No offense to the designers, but it looks like more time should have been put into making the site seem at least a bit more unique and less "in your face". It seems the mobile side of things got more consideration than the PC side of things, but thats just from what i've seen so far.



This would have to be my biggest concern about the new format.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

RayD97 said:


> The login/signup button is covered by the banner at the top of the screen, making it impossible to tap on mobile.
> 
> View attachment 89737


Turn your phone sideways


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

The change was a little more jarring than the v4 => v5 change was, but after a little while, I don't think it's all that bad. One of the main things I like about it is that it makes GBATemp look a lot less like every other XenForo forum out there. All of them usually look way too similar, but now GBATemp stands out quite a bit when you put it up against most other XenForo forums.
I'd use it all the time, but it's too bright and gives me a headache after a while, so I'll need to switch back and forth between this and the older one until tempStyle 2 Dark is out.


TimX24968B said:


> I feel like its way too bland and it feels like a mobile site when you use it on a PC.  this is what I said about it:
> 
> This would have to be my biggest concern about the new format.


You don't need to quote what you said earlier every 5 seconds. I've seen you quote that at least four times now, counting the times you've quoted it in both this and the news thread.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> I feel like its way too bland and it feels like a mobile site when you use it on a PC.  this is what I said about it:
> 
> 
> This would have to be my biggest concern about the new format.


Exactly, I've been saying this about all site design lately. It's all so flat and boring. The old site theme felt like a gaming site.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> Exactly, I've been saying this about all site design lately. It's all so flat and boring. The old site theme felt like a gaming site.


If you don't like it don't use it. It's as simple as that


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> If you don't like it don't use it. It's as simple as that


its more being worried about not being able to use it one day, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> If you don't like it don't use it. It's as simple as that


_"But I don't like the fact that other people like this theme, so I need to keep complaining until I convince other people not to like it too!"_


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> its more being worried about not being able to use it one day, though.


They won't take it away until they have a dark theme. Unless the time comes when they need to delete them to free up more theme space.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> _"But I don't like the fact that other people like this theme, so I need to keep complaining until I convince other people not to like it too!"_


Please don't bring political concepts in this thread.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> They won't take it away until they have a dark theme. Unless the time comes when they need to delete them to free up more theme space.


and at that point it will feel like im using a mobile site on my PC.  really do not like that kind of design.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> and at that point it will feel like im using a mobile site on my PC.  really do not like that kind of design.


OK. Sorry to hear that.

If you don't like it do something about it. As in, make your own theme.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> _"But I don't like the fact that other people like this theme, so I need to keep complaining until I convince other people not to like it too!"_


thats what promotes change, though.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 11, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> _"But I don't like the fact that other people like this theme, so I need to keep complaining until I convince other people not to like it too!"_


I never said you couldn't like it.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> OK. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> If you don't like it do something about it. As in, make your own theme.


Never seen that mentioned anywhere on the site.  Also im not a web designer, either.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> Never seen that mentioned anywhere on the site.  Also im not a web designer, either.


Ask @Vipera how.

There is this website called Stylish which allows you to use your own themes.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> Ask @Vipera how.
> 
> There is this website called Stylish which allows you to use your own themes.


ugh.  addons.  custom browsers.
ugh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

This does not look right at all


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

So yeah. More feedback.

-if the whole interface could be shrinked, that would be just as good as the old theme.
-page numbers in forum pages are missing. It was useful to access a specific page from there (issue noticed on mobile. Haven't checked pc version yet)
-unability to see alerts on the same page using mobile. PC is fine.
-userbar on top of mobile is too big. Shrinking would be nice.
-page buttons (numbers, etc) are clearly too big. A lot smaller, or maybe even a possibility to make them like they were before would be nice.


I ain't complaining though. I know this is new, we need to have adjustments.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 11, 2017)

Did anyone mention that spoilers don't work? For example someone who just posted on this thread:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Did anyone mention that spoilers don't work? For example someone who just posted on this thread:
> View attachment 89757


That's just the high rule, it used to not work with the dark theme


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's just the high rule, it used to not work with the dark theme


But.. they work fine


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> But.. they work fine
> View attachment 89759


oh cool


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> oh cool


yeah lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

On computer now, still looks bad


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

I like the console pictures in the forum listing, but them not being vertically centred makes them look a bit strange.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I like the console pictures in the forum listing, but them not being vertically centred makes them look a bit strange.


I get you on this. I thought the same.


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Turn your phone sideways


O sweet thnx


----------



## N1N (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree with the people who are saying it looks big, flat, and ugly, and I'm not sure if y'all knew this, but...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

N1N said:


> I agree with the people who are saying it looks big, flat, and ugly, and I'm not sure if y'all knew this, but...
> View attachment 89770 View attachment 89771


We know that. It was meant to be feedbacks on the *new* theme, so it could be improved somewhat.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 11, 2017)

The new look is the perfect mix of familiar and clean. I'm really enjoying it! The Dark theme can't come soon enough, tho tbh.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

N1N said:


> I agree with the people who are saying it looks big, flat, and ugly, and I'm not sure if y'all knew this, but...
> View attachment 89770 View attachment 89771


not always gonna be there, buddy...


----------



## N1N (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> not always gonna be there, buddy...


Yeah, I had a feeling I was missing something there.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

N1N said:


> I agree with the people who are saying it looks big, flat, and ugly, and I'm not sure if y'all knew this, but...
> View attachment 89770 View attachment 89771


I got confused. can you add more arrows?


----------



## Boured (Jun 11, 2017)

Apparently my Signature is too big for this style as it cuts off at a specific point. Looking at my signature confirms this or at least on my end it looks like this.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 11, 2017)

Can't login on mobile due to overlay


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

signatures larger than 150px can't be expanded, so I'm stuck with using a Google document.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 11, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> Some icons need to be updated. Here is an example of the current "New Thread" icon (on the bottom) and a new one I made within 10 seconds in PS.


The bottom one looks like a button while the above one looks like a blue dot. I prefer the button-y one.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2017)

Procyon said:


> signatures larger than 150px can't be expanded, so I'm stuck with using a Google document.


That's not something new though, that is something that was enforced on the old themes as well.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

I made an entire blog post on tempStyle 2. Since I think it would just clutter the page to copy the entire thing, I'll drop a link.
http://gbatemp.net/entry/my-thoughts-on-tempstyle-2-aka-gbatemp-v6.12728/


Minox said:


> That's not something new though, that is something that was enforced on the old themes as well.


It strangely wasn't on the dark theme.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

Minox said:


> That's not something new though, that is something that was enforced on the old themes as well.



ah, but not on the dark theme, so there's that. I edited my signature now.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2017)

Procyon said:


> ah, but not on the dark theme, so there's that. I edited my signature now.


I'm guessing that is something that must've slipped by when the enforcement of that limit was introduced.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

Minox said:


> I'm guessing that is something that must've slipped by when the enforcement of that limit was introduced.



ah ok. Is it not possible to make it able to expand? As that would be way better (like: Expand this...)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2017)

Some changes:

- Re-added toolbox to quick reply (mobile)
- Member card 'interact' links have been removed from menu and added back to card
- Mobile login link fixed
- Mobile header bar size reduced
- Mobile pagenav size reduced


----------



## souler92 (Jun 11, 2017)

at the beginning of every topictitle in the forum view , there is an letter "a"in front of every title

e is is the letter " a"


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 11, 2017)

souler92 said:


> at the beginning of every topictitle in the forum view , there is an letter "a"in front of every titleView attachment 89800e is is the letter " a"


That is a hilarious bug!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice job updating the site with the new theme.
I noticed one issue so far :
if you go to "more option" when writing a new post, the font color is orange/yellow, instead of default black/blue-ish

note that I'm using the full manual editor, not the rich one. maybe you didn't use that one when theming the site.

edit:
I can confirm the Rich editor has good font color.

already fixed !
thank you


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also maybe the borders around the user profile pics could be slightly less.....generous :-)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

Well done for the most recent changes! Mobile browsing has gotten even better.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 11, 2017)

OK so I just tried the updated new theme and it's usable now the only thing as far as menu and functions go I think that when you tap on avatar and it list stuff like your content, inbox etc. It should also have watched threads or whatever it's called.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

any updates on the desktop side of things?


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

RayD97 said:


> Also maybe the borders around the user profile pics could be slightly less.....generous :-)


It doesn't seem like they were like that yesterday. Maybe I just didn't notice.


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> It doesn't seem like they were like that yesterday. Maybe I just didn't notice.



It could be that it's like that for some people, different for others...


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

RayD97 said:


> It could be that it's like that for some people, different for others...


See, now it's fine. Or is it just me?


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> See, now it's fine. Or is it just me?


Whale would ya look at that!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 11, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.
> 
> Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!
> 
> ...



My issue is that while I do enjoy the flat style, there are too many layers to it. instead of using a different color for every different section, I'd like to see it use a minimal amount of color variation and use borderlines that fade in between sections.


----------



## MSearles (Jun 11, 2017)

I hate it. Any way to go back to the original? It was much simpler and easier to navigate and read.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

MSearles said:


> I hate it. Any way to go back to the original? It was much simpler and easier to navigate and read.


right at the bottom left.  I feel ya bro.  I had a whole list of complaints somewhere in this thread.  Hate the flat mobile style, particularly on my desktop.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

MSearles said:


> I hate it. Any way to go back to the original? It was much simpler and easier to navigate and read.


Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "tempStyle 2" in the footer. A theme selection window will open.


----------



## MSearles (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> right at the bottom left.  I feel ya bro.  I had a whole list of complaints somewhere in this thread.  Hate the flat mobile style, particularly on my desktop.



I changed it to TempStyle Dark. That one is the best. The others are too damn bright!


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

MSearles said:


> I changed it to TempStyle Dark. That one is the best. The others are too damn bright!


I personally don't mind the brightness of either one, but the new style for the site just seems babyish and way too flat.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

I forgot all about the watched threads section. I think it would be a lot better if you can filter watched threads you've replied in and watched threads you've manually clicked watch and maybe didn't reply in. I doubt this could work though because sometimes you'll comment in a manually watched thread.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Some changes:
> 
> - Re-added toolbox to quick reply (mobile)
> - Member card 'interact' links have been removed from menu and added back to card
> ...


Will the Patreon rewards be rewritten more seriously or do you really expect people to pay a forum 5 bucks a month to be adfree?


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Will the Patreon rewards be rewritten more seriously or do you really expect people to pay a forum 5 bucks a month to be adfree?


...wouldn't adblock do the same thing?


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> I personally don't mind the brightness of either one, but the new style for the site just seems babyish and way too flat.


I've said this before, but the new style reminds me of the old punbb. Not very extravagant as far as forums go. But I don't mind the minimalist look.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> ...wouldn't adblock do the same thing?


It would but you're not supporting the site.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> It would but you're not supporting the site.


true true.  I only ever enable mine on certain sites on my cheap laptop when the ads start inhibiting usability of the site

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> I've said this before, but the new style reminds me of the old punbb. Not very extravagant as far as forums go. But I don't mind the minimalist look.


I personally dislike the minimalistic look of things nowadays, since it seems like theres less effort that gets put into it, and it ends up taking away from things like the uniqueness of it.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Will the Patreon rewards be rewritten more seriously or do you really expect people to pay a forum 5 bucks a month to be adfree?


They are called "donations" for some reason, not "required monthly payments or we'll ban you". 

You'll still be able to use the site even if you don't donate.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> They are called "donations" for some reason, not "required monthly payments or we'll ban you".
> 
> You'll still be able to use the site even if you don't donate.


I wonder if donators will have some immunity to being banned.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I wonder if donators will have some immunity to being banned.


I don't think so.

I'm not a member of the staff here, obviously, but I know for a fact that they haven't been that unfair so far. 

I doubt they would start giving people auth to behave wrong in the site just for donating.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> They are called "donations" for some reason, not "required monthly payments or we'll ban you".
> 
> You'll still be able to use the site even if you don't donate.


gift
ɡɪft/
_noun_
noun: *gift*; plural noun: *gifts
1*.
a thing given willingly to someone without payment; a present.


They are giving benefits with every tier. A donation would be if you give them money without expecting anything back.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2017)

Is there any way to have the old theme default on mobile, but the newer one default on desktop?


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> gift
> ɡɪft/
> _noun_
> noun: *gift*; plural noun: *gifts
> ...


Anyway, they are like donations given that they are optional. 

No need to put a dictionary definition in here. Those are man-made as well. I could give the words my own definitions too.

Just stating to the person saying they put ridiculous awards for some tiers that it's completely optional for him to give them money.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Anyway, they are like donations given that they are optional.
> 
> No need to put a dictionary definition in here. Those are man-made as well. I could give the words my own definitions too.
> 
> Just stating to the person saying they put ridiculous awards for some tiers that it's completely optional for him to give them money.


I just find stupid how, to make the forums ad-free, you need to pay a huge amount of money. News websites, where they actually have paid people working to provide content, usually ask much less. And I'm stating this for their sake, as very few people will ever pay that amount to go ad-free.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I just find stupid how, to make the forums ad-free, you need to pay a huge amount of money. News websites, where they actually have paid people working to provide content, usually ask much less. And I'm stating this for their sake, as very few people will ever pay that amount to go ad-free.


Dude, do you know how much it costs to host a forum?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dude, do you know how much it costs to host a forum?


Aren't you like 14? Do YOU know how much it costs to host a forum?

The current Patreon donations can be enough.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I just find stupid how, to make the forums ad-free, you need to pay a huge amount of money. News websites, where they actually have paid people working to provide content, usually ask much less. And I'm stating this for their sake, as very few people will ever pay that amount to go ad-free.


That tier is "global", not per user. The site itself will go ad-free to EVERYONE if they reach that monthly incoming in total.

Whatever, it's not like their ads are that intrusive.


----------



## Du'Islingr (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> That tier is "global", not per user. The site itself will go ad-free to EVERYONE if they reach that monthly incoming in total.
> 
> Whatever, it's not like their ads are that intrusive.


No that is incorrect. The Patreon descriptions say its specific to your account only.

Edit: Nvm just looked over the stretch goals.



Vipera said:


> Aren't you like 14? Do YOU know how much it costs to host a forum?
> 
> The current Patreon donations can be enough.



You only have to pay 2 dollars to remove ads on Nexus Mods permanently. And they aren't just a forum site. They have their own download network infrastructure and everything. 5 dollars a month to remove ads is ridiculous given that comparison.

Basically I am just agreeing with you lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2017)

More changes: 

- Page size has been reduced on desktop
- Added inbox and alert menu to mobile view (screen size dependent)
- Fixed menu footer link placement
- Added more polish
- Fixed non-rich text editor styling
- Removed/increased size restrictions for form sizes
- Buttons have been skinned to match more aesthetically
- Avatar size improved on desktop + mobile


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 11, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> More changes:
> 
> - *Page size has been reduced on desktop*
> - Added inbox and alert menu to mobile view (screen size dependent)
> ...


thanks for adding some padding to the left/right, it really makes the page look a lot better


----------



## lostdotfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Mobile UX for browsing the forum is a massive step backwards... will not be using it.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 11, 2017)

I noticed something that most probably won't.... the user avatar on posts is smaller than the size its being displayed at. the image is 96×96, the img element is resized to 114×114, making it slightly blurry.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> I noticed something that most probably won't.... the user avatar on posts is smaller than the size its being displayed at. the image is 96×96, the img element is resized to 114×114, making it slightly blurry.


Yep, I've noticed this too.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> I noticed something that most probably won't.... the user avatar on posts is smaller than the size its being displayed at. the image is 96×96, the img element is resized to 114×114, making it slightly blurry.


I did notice this while poking around in inspect element, but I didn't think too much of it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

Idk if it has been mentioned, but signature are totaly ruined, i mean look at mine


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> More changes:
> 
> - Page size has been reduced on desktop
> - Added inbox and alert menu to mobile view (screen size dependent)
> ...


nice.  the desktop side of things seems to have improved some.  still personally not a fan of overly-flat overly-clean looks in general, but I still need to see how it looks on my 27 inch MX279H desktop monitor before I say more on that end of things.  Still have complaints about how the logo at the top seems much blander than before, and the notification bar seems a bit big.  Other than that, it feels much better with the side padding and doesn't seem as empty on my small laptop.  Glad to see much is still being worked on.

Also I may suggest adding a bit of padding on the corners on the desktop side of things since the whole thing stretching across the very bottom/top of the page without any padding gives it kind of a mobile feel when you are on those parts of the page (moreso on the bottom rather than the top).


----------



## Zabhahs (Jun 12, 2017)

Things contained in signature spoilers get trimmed, so for example I was looking at someones list of consoles inside of a spoilers and it was cut off. I dont understand this, isnt a spoiler there so I can choose to look at it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Zabhahs said:


> Things contained in signature spoilers get trimmed, so for example I was looking at someones list of consoles inside of a spoilers and it was cut off. I dont understand this, isnt a spoiler there so I can choose to look at it?


It's the height limit being inforced, nothing new


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 12, 2017)

Zabhahs said:


> Things contained in signature spoilers get trimmed, so for example I was looking at someones list of consoles inside of a spoilers and it was cut off. I dont understand this, isnt a spoiler there so I can choose to look at it?


It's been like that for months already.


----------



## Zabhahs (Jun 12, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It's been like that for months already.


I didnt notice that before, i must be stupid


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Zabhahs said:


> I didnt notice that before, i must be stupid


If you used the dark theme, it did not apply there because of an oversight


----------



## Zabhahs (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> If you used the dark theme, it did not apply there because of an oversight


Oh thats why then. Guess im not stupid


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

The spacing in the online members looks super weird


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 12, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I wonder if donators will have some immunity to being banned.


I know (or at least, assume) that the comment was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but in the event that it is a legitimate concern, I will assure you that donations do not and will not provide that sort of perk.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> I know (or at least, assume) that the comment was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but in the event that it is a legitimate concern, I will assure you that donations do not and will not provide that sort of perk.


what did i say already to get my message removed? xD
I dont remember


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

If someone's location is longer than the user thing is wide, it will make it wider and spill off of the left side of the screen. The overflow is hidden though.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not too sure as to why and yes I've tried without the custom theme as well, but as you see the profile for Ghostlatte in this post is too much to the left (yes this is from the very left of my screen) and all the posts above are just fine.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If someone's location is longer than the user thing is wide, it will make it wider and spill off of the left side of the screen. The overflow is hidden though.
> View attachment 89914


I though it happened to him because he is blocked and I clicked Show Ignored Content


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If someone's location is longer than the user thing is wide, it will make it wider and spill off of the left side of the screen. The overflow is hidden though.
> View attachment 89914


Ah so that's what it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I though it happened to him because he is blocked and I clicked Show Ignored Content


I had it happen with one other user in another thread, I just forgot to take a screenshot before I came back to this thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 12, 2017)

the "bounce" on the 'Find us on' and sharing icons looks really great! I think you should use it on more buttons (like the 'Like', '+ Quote' and 'Reply' buttons for example).


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2017)

I spent a long time playing when them when I made them  If this post gets 10 or more likes (a gauge for demand - not fishing for likes lol) I will add the functionality to the message buttons (like, quote, reply).

Edit: 10 likes-  better get busy


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I spent a long time playing when them when I made them  If this post gets 10 or more likes (a gauge for demand - not fishing for likes lol) I will add the functionality to the message buttons (like, quote, reply).


Oh damn I love it! More bounce! More bounce!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 12, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I spent a long time playing when them when I made them  If this post gets 10 or more likes (a gauge for demand - not fishing for likes lol) I will add the functionality to the message buttons (like, quote, reply).


oh boy, this may actually happen; let me collect some more of my ideas!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

On the dropdown menu in the top right, part of my avatar is cut off. (Compare it to my one on this post to see)
I dunno if its a problem with me specifically or a style issue, but whatever


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> oh boy, this may actually happen; let me collect some more of my ideas!


I'm open to ideas. That's what this thread is for! And the main reason we didn't start work on ts2 Dark until this version is "perfect".


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 12, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I'm open to ideas. That's what this thread is for! And the main reason we didn't start work on ts2 Dark until this version is "perfect".


okay, how about this: 
when the page is scrolled down enough for the GBAtemp logo to not be visible, a little Tempy in the top left could appear for quick access to the Main Page, without having to scroll up. there could even be a drop-down menu with the same options as the top of the page. (Home, Forums, Reviews etc.)


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

Few more points:

On a profile, it shows up to 6 "Followers" and "Following", but with this new theme it doesnt snuggly fit into a box anymore, it shows an incomplete box, which implies there is no more people on  the list, when thats not the case






Minor one but, email notifications are using the old style (Or heck even the one before that), would be a nice touch to update that too





EDIT: While making this post I found some pretty major bug, imma head over to the TEST thread and see if I can reproduce it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

More online members crap


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 12, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I'm open to ideas. That's what this thread is for! And the main reason we didn't start work on ts2 Dark until this version is "perfect".


I feel like some padding along the bottom corners would help give it less of a "mobile site" feel on a desktop.  Also, some things generally feel  "too clean", leaving a bit of an "empty space" feeling.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 12, 2017)

So i saw this a moment ago


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So i saw this a moment ago


This has been happening a lot


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2017)

- Fixed various user info block overflow (desktop)
- Added Patron indicators (WIP) (desktop)
- Notification counts fixed for smallest screen size (mobile)
- Account menu links fixed so not duplicated now that the inbox/alerts icons are visible (mobile)
- Added new account menu links (mobile)


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This has been happening a lot


what exactly is it that you are talking about? im confused


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> what exactly is it that you are talking about? im confused


The names bushed to the side, it seems to be fixed


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 13, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> I know (or at least, assume) that the comment was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but in the event that it is a legitimate concern, I will assure you that donations do not and will not provide that sort of perk.


I was gunna say, that'd be a perk worth having. Alot of people ask for patreons, but this community is the only one I can justify. Pledged 10$


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 13, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> - Fixed various user info block overflow (desktop)
> - Added Patron indicators (WIP) (desktop)
> - Notification counts fixed for smallest screen size (mobile)
> - Account menu links fixed so not duplicated now that the inbox/alerts icons are visible (mobile)
> - Added new account menu links (mobile)


I can kinda see getting used to the new layout, but the last two complaints I would have is how the bottom of the page needs some padding on desktop so it doesn't feel like a mobile site as much, and the logo at the top (the area to the right of it and behind it) seems kind of bland and empty.  Just some suggestions.  Other than that, I can definitely say there have been lots of improvements and it is coming along nicely.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 13, 2017)

I found one issue involving signatures. It seems the page won't properly expand when you open a spoiler within a signature. Example photos below are taken exactly from what I see on my end with my own signature:


Spoiler: Unexposed











Spoiler: Exposed


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 13, 2017)

It's minute, but could you consider having a pin icon on the front page for news threads that have been pinned to the top? For example, the 'Introducing GBATemp v6' thread that one of your mods pinned to the top could have a little pin icon right beside the date it was published (or wherever you see fit).

Just a little visual design element you might want to implement.

PS. I appreciate the little tweaks to the site after the launch of the redesign.  Thanks.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2017)

We just discovered a big bug that affects the options you should see on the mobile navigation bar. 

You should see ...

- tempy logo (homepage link)
- title and subtitle 
- inbox menu
- alerts menu
- account menu 
- hamburger menu

I need time to fix these. But if you previously took issue with mobile navigation this is probably the unintended reason why!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

[BUG REPORT]

the login background isn't blue, like it's surroundings


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> We just discovered a big bug that affects the options you should see on the mobile navigation bar.
> 
> You should see ...
> 
> ...


HAMBURGER MENU?
*WHERE?!?!?!*


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> HAMBURGER MENU?
> *WHERE?!?!?!*


----------



## Youkai (Jun 13, 2017)

When I first saw it I thought the page was hacked and got a retro look ...
For me its getting worse each time but maybe I am just to old already  
I want my V3 back !


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Youkai said:


> When I first saw it I thought the page was hacked and got a retro look ...
> For me its getting worse each time but maybe I am just to old already
> I want my V3 back !


you can switch back easily


----------



## NightScript (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay, so um, I only have 2 complains.

1) Everything is enormous
2) The logo is plain...


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 13, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Okay, so um, I only have 2 complains.
> 
> 1) Everything is enormous
> 2) The logo is plain...


I would definitely agree with you on the plain looking logo.  Seems kind of bland, too.  everything isn't as enormous as it was when it first came out, but its still kind of there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

The Patreon icon spills almost entirely off of the Patreon indicators.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The Patreon icon spills almost entirely off of the Patreon indicators.
> View attachment 89991


They display fine for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> They display fine for me


What browser are you using? I'm using Pale Moon.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What browser are you using? I'm using Pale Moon.


Chrome (Android and Windows)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Chrome (Android and Windows)


-snip- misread posts


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The Patreon icon spills almost entirely off of the Patreon indicators.
> View attachment 89991


I'm also experiencing this using Waterfox 53.03 so it could very well be an issue for all Firefox-related browsers.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2017)

- Fixed mobile navigation menu icons not appearing 
- Fixed Patreon logo placement


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder if you could put a "view signature" option under the dropdown that contains "report post" on mobile?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I made this quick little concept of "Signature Display Options"


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2017)

- New avatars will be cropped at default resolution of 114px on upload for forum view
- Fixed account menu avatar crop error
- Added bounce to message icons
- Fixed Patron banner display (mobile)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> I noticed something that most probably won't.... the user avatar on posts is smaller than the size its being displayed at. the image is 96×96, the img element is resized to 114×114, making it slightly blurry.


It does bug me as well. i wonder, would it be possible to make it use the original image from the profile page preview
I mean this



instead of the 96x96 avatar? That would surely make it less blurry

[EDIT] Nevermind, i missed the latest post by Mr Sonic Admin  It's all good


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> I found one issue involving signatures. It seems the page won't properly expand when you open a spoiler within a signature. Example photos below are taken exactly from what I see on my end with my own signature:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unexposed
> ...


 Did my bug get completely ignored?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Did my bug get completely ignored?


it's not a bug. It's enforcing the 500px height in signatures.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> it's not a bug. It's enforcing the 500px height in signatures.


That's stupid imo. I can understand forcing 500px, but I've used (as have many others) spoilers in the signature to stay within the 500px limit while still having extra info that only shows for those who want to see it (by expanding the spoiler). I feel the enforced 500px shouldn't apply to expanded spoiler boxes.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> That's stupid imo. I can understand forcing 500px, but I've used (as have many others) spoilers in the signature to stay within the 500px limit while still having extra info that only shows for those who want to see it (by expanding the spoiler). I feel the enforced 500px shouldn't apply to expanded spoiler boxes.


if there is so many things to hide in a spoiler, i believe the information tab in profile pages is better suited.
A signature should be something short, not a wall of text, hidden in a spoiler box or not.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> That's stupid imo. I can understand forcing 500px, but I've used (as have many others) spoilers in the signature to stay within the 500px limit while still having extra info that only shows for those who want to see it (by expanding the spoiler). I feel the enforced 500px shouldn't apply to expanded spoiler boxes.


Some people have javascript disabled


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm likely just doing something already posted but
dark theme in the future for it or riot
Kappa


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> if there is so many things to hide in a spoiler, i believe the information tab in profile pages is better suited.
> A signature should be something short, not a wall of text, hidden in a spoiler box or not.


Imo it's much easier to open a spoiler than open an entirely new webpage, especially if you are in the middle of catching up on a large thread.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Imo it's much easier to open a spoiler than open an entirely new webpage, especially if you are in the middle of catching up on a large thread.





Dionicio3 said:


> Some people have javascript disabled


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 14, 2017)

How does JavaScript affect it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> How does JavaScript affect it?


If it's disabled, it's always open


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

Actual bug report:





image shown is apparently 102x102, probably based on the new 114x114 avatar cache. The image gets cut on the right and bottom sides.

original image to compare:


----------



## Youkai (Jun 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> you can switch back easily
> View attachment 89981



Well yeah back to v5 ? which was really bad already ... at least better than the newest one (but probably only because I got used to it a little bit)


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> it's not a bug. It's enforcing the 500px height in signatures.


500px is the suggested width, not the height  (150px) that is actually being enforced.



Dionicio3 said:


> Some people have javascript disabled





TheCyberQuake said:


> How does JavaScript affect it?





Dionicio3 said:


> If it's disabled, it's always open


Javascript has nothing to do with it, it's being enforced through CSS.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 14, 2017)

Minox said:


> Javascript has nothing to do with it, it's being enforced through CSS.


I think it's that spoilers are handled with JS, they are open by default and JS handles closing and opening.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

Minox said:


> 500px is the suggested width, not the height  (150px) that is actually being enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err yeah, brain fart, that's what I meant to say


----------



## flingrocks (Jun 14, 2017)

SVG images using the <use> tag to reference the symbol to draw are not displaying.
Two issues for this:

1. Desktop browser (presto-based?) does not display those SVG except for the ones on the home page. The solution seems to be adding a leading slash to the href attribute value (e.g. <use href="*/*styles/ts2/sprites.svg#eye"/> ). The <base> tag should have handled this, but apparently doesn't (for svg xlink:href / href) in presto browsers, including Opera Mini.

2. (Solved) Just recently the SVG images using the <use> tag stopped displaying on all pages on mobile tablet (webkit-based) browsers. Since my first check, I see now namespace prefix is being used (xlink:href=).
Using the namespace did seem to be optional for the desktop browser in this context (though required when the tag was in the main SVG directly),  but I haven't checked yet whether the tablet browsers like its use or it's just a reference error.
It's working now. Though deprecated, namespace wasn't a problem (one debugger actually hides the "xlink:" part so it might have always been there). There was still one tablet browser that wasn't working, but changing it's useragent from the default to Chrome solved it  (detail: the polyfill then worked, inlining the external SVG symbol).​


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 14, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> - Added bounce to message icons


hmm, these message buttons still don't have it enabled for some reason:
*Quick Menu*





*Status Updates* (both on profile pages and in Recent Status Updates windows)




*Blogs*




*Reviews*




also, just a small suggestion, but I think it'd be nice to have the effect on the Recent Content buttons as well:


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 14, 2017)

BOUNCY ICONS, I LOVE IT


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> hmm, these message buttons still don't have it enabled for some reason:
> *Quick Menu*
> View attachment 90092
> 
> ...


Hmm, don't really want to _overdo _it. It's neat but might look tacky slapped everywhere.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 14, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Hmm, don't really want to _overdo _it. It's neat but might look tacky slapped everywhere.


I'm just saying so there's some consistency with _all_ the message buttons.

anyway, here's another suggestion: fully coloured mini-profiles!


Spoiler: some examples



*BEFORE - AFTER*

















boy, I might've worked a bit more on these examples than I should've...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm just saying so there's some consistency with _all_ the message buttons.
> 
> anyway, here's another suggestion: fully coloured mini-profiles!
> 
> ...


Hot


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

Just spotted another minor issue on mobile (no idea about desktop)

Normal thread options:


 

Private message:


 

The thread tools (edit, report) are shown differently. Always as icons in PMs, and hidden in a scoll menu in threads. Was it intended?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Just spotted another minor issue on mobile (no idea about desktop)
> 
> Normal thread options:
> View attachment 90140
> ...


Can comferm on desktop


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Can comferm on desktop


While we're at it, the reply button shows the text reply in PMs too.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> While we're at it, the reply button shows the text reply in PMs too.


That text shows everyone on desktop


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2017)

The notification bar thing (what is it called?) seems to hide behind every element on the portal. I haven't seen this anywhere else on the site


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The notification bar thing (what is it called?) seems to hide behind every element on the portal. I haven't seen this anywhere else on the site


Looks fine on my end.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Looks fine on my end.
> 
> View attachment 90173


Odd, it's not happening anymore, but when it did, I refreshed the page multiple times and it was still there. Odd.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't know if this has already been reported before...I have "Expand on title click" enabled for the News section in my "customize portal" options, but it still directs me to the news threads when I click the titles; I'm on Win7 laptop PC using Chrome BTW.

Edit: Looks like the issue has been fixed; thanks to whoever fixed it!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 15, 2017)

- New flag icons - more compact and inline with location (desktop) (conforms to ISO 3166-1 alpha-2 so you may need to re-select your country as previous flags didn't)
- Fixed visitor bar icons sometimes getting hidden behind page content (Desktop)
- Fixed news items not expanding when 'Expand on title click' option enabled (desktop)
- Patreon banners are now colour-customisable! (desktop + mobile)


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you add a link for the forum on the bottom of threads? So when you're finished reading a thread you can go back to the forum.

And thanks for the message and notification icons, huge improvement over having to click the avatar :-)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 15, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Can you add a link for the forum on the bottom of threads? So when you're finished reading a thread you can go back to the forum.
> 
> And thanks for the message and notification icons, huge improvement over having to click the avatar :-)


Do you mean on mobile? Because that's already on desktop.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 15, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Do you mean on mobile? Because that's already on desktop.


Yep on mobile. Sorry I should probably check what the site looks like on desktop before asking for features!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> - Fixed visitor bar icons sometimes getting hidden behind page content (Desktop)


Hey there, thanks foir working on the issue, sadly, it happened to me (for the first time) a moment ago, on the recent status updates pages:






It's behind the search bar.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2017)

By the way, I have good reasons to believe the new country flags are wrong. Some are broken images, some are totally unrelated to the actual country members used, and some are even unknown flags.



Spoiler







 
Nxwing lives in Philippine 



Broken Serbia(?) flag


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2017)

The reason for new flags being incorrect is that the filename of the flags are now ISO compliant where they weren't previously - so it may lead to the incorrect country showing or a broken link  ( though a lot will be correct by chance) until existing users fix it as the filename to the flag is held in the users profile. Also some users used an incorrect country flag to show a plain white flag or IDIOT label which are no longer available and instead will show the proper flag of the country they chose.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 18, 2017)

Quick Profiles don't display age and gender anymore for some reason.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Quick Profiles don't display age and gender anymore for some reason.
> View attachment 90678


Good spot. Fixed!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Quick Profiles don't display age and gender anymore for some reason.
> View attachment 90678





shaunj66 said:


> Good spot. Fixed!


Oh, I thought that was an intentional theme change, not a bug.
Awesome that its back! ^^


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jun 18, 2017)

One thing I noticed was that some flags are broken, like antarctica.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 18, 2017)

trainboy2019 said:


> One thing I noticed was that some flags are broken, like antarctica.





shaunj66 said:


> The reason for new flags being incorrect is that the filename of the flags are now ISO compliant where they weren't previously - so it may lead to the incorrect country showing or a broken link  ( though a lot will be correct by chance) until existing users fix it as the filename to the flag is held in the users profile. Also some users used an incorrect country flag to show a plain white flag or IDIOT label which are no longer available and instead will show the proper flag of the country they chose.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yep on mobile. Sorry I should probably check what the site looks like on desktop before asking for features!


I've added this feature.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2017)

At the bottom of "Postings" on profiles, there is the next and previous (As well as numbers) buttons which scroll through profile comments.
I expected them to scroll posts but they just boot you out of the posts menu and go to the next status update page




This does not happen on the old themes.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 18, 2017)

another suggestion:
how about separating PMs and Alerts on the Notification Badge (if it's possible)?

Current: 

 New: 



how about implementing browser notifications? I know there are plenty of people wanting this, as there are several programmes on several platforms for this, but there's a limitation where the content cannot be displayed or the notification will be marked as read (iirc), but with native support, this may not be a problem, and we'd get our notifications immediately, even if Temp isn't open on a tab, and even on mobile!

https://developer.chrome.com/apps/notifications
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/API/notification


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

On portrait mode on mobile, the "tray" at the top will occasionally extend to the right further than it should, which makes scrolling annoying since the phone will also try to scroll horizontally 

It's a minor complaint but a bit of a nuisance


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> On portrait mode on mobile, the "tray" at the top will occasionally extend to the right further than it should, which makes scrolling annoying since the phone will also try to scroll horizontally
> 
> It's a minor complaint but a bit of a nuisance


Would you be able to provide a screenshot?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Would you be able to provide a screenshot?


 
That's the default size the page opens at. I THINK it's caused by the thread name or section name being too long for the screen, but it doesn't happen in every thread

Edit: also, when I scroll down while the page is doing this, the tray scrolls with the page for a bit (instead of staying at the top), which is kind of annoying


----------



## Cloud9Skywalker (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys for this super cool and awesome update to GBA Temp it is super fast user friendly and just all around pretty awesome!
keep up the great work!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> another suggestion:
> how about separating PMs and Alerts on the Notification Badge (if it's possible)?
> 
> Current: View attachment 90714 New: View attachment 90715





smileyhead said:


> how about implementing browser notifications? I know there are plenty of people wanting this, as there are several programmes on several platforms for this, but there's a limitation where the content cannot be displayed or the notification will be marked as read (iirc), but with native support, this may not be a problem, and we'd get our notifications immediately, even if Temp isn't open on a tab, and even on mobile!
> 
> https://developer.chrome.com/apps/notifications
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/API/notification


Notice me, senpai. ;(


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Notice me, senpai. ;(


Can you be patient?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2017)

There is a very weird thing I have noticed.
This happens both with the old and new styles, so I guess it would also be feeback for tempstlye 2.

You see this post here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-clannad-a-good-ánime-to-learning-about-the-meaning-of-lífe.471711/#post-7341439

Well, if you observe it starts with a "No." sentence.
If you look it in a PC it reads fine, but for some reason if you look at it using a smartphone the "No" is gone from the post (it starts with the point, looks weird), this kind of changes the meaning of the post or makes it difficult to get the same idea. That alone bothered me a little, and could be fixed easily just by perhaps adding a couple of enters, but then I realized "hey, this is a perfect sample for debugging" and decided to post the feedback here without editing the post.

For what I see the "No" disappears if seen in vertical orientation, but is there in horizontal orientation.

PS:
Tested on PC/Windows 10 using Chrome: it reads alright

Tested on a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge latest firmware with:
Samsung Internet <vertical>: The "No" is gone.
Samsung Internet <horizontal>: The "No" is still THERE.

Below, pictures showing the problem.


Spoiler: Pictures showing how 'No' disappears based on the orientation


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 29, 2017)

Just a idea, nothing to do with the change of style - can we have a "Cancel" or "X" button on the reply box? Often I start writing a reply and think better of it. If I just leave the page, then it will still be there next time I go to the thread and gets in the way if I want to reply to someone. When I change my mind about replying I usually highlight the whole thing and delete it, then save the draft, but I'm not sure if it even works (haven't tested properly, but sometimes my old replies are still there, not sure if it is because I didn't delete it before or if the delete & save technique doesn't work). Obviously people got along fine without it for many years, so not too important. Just something I would find handy (hopefully others as well).

Edit: Three more things:

My flag is still wrong (and I assume the other wrong flags are too)
Can the Message Tools not be hidden behind a drop-down box if there is enough horizontal space to display them each individually?
Feedback: I like how you can see someones likes & posts directly on their reply without having to go into their profile!
Edit 2: Thanks for adding buttons to go back to the forum from the bottom of a thread page! However on mobile the name of the forum is truncated when there is plenty of room:


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jun 29, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Just a idea, nothing to do with the change of style - can we have a "Cancel" or "X" button on the reply box? Often I start writing a reply and think better of it. If I just leave the page, then it will still be there next time I go to the thread and gets in the way if I want to reply to someone. When I change my mind about replying I usually highlight the whole thing and delete it, then save the draft, but I'm not sure if it even works (haven't tested properly, but sometimes my old replies are still there, not sure if it is because I didn't delete it before or if the delete & save technique doesn't work). Obviously people got along fine without it for many years, so not too important. Just something I would find handy (hopefully others as well).
> 
> Edit: Three more things:
> 
> ...


To fix your flag, go to settings and re pick your flag.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 29, 2017)

trainboy2019 said:


> To fix your flag, go to settings and re pick your flag.


Thanks, that fixed it. My country got reset for some reason.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 30, 2017)

On Windows 7 SP1 x64, and Chrome 59.0.3071.115, I see a weird graphics glitch at the bottom of the main forum index (i.e. https://gbatemp.net/forums/)







If I start viewing any subforum or topic, the problem goes away. Or, alternatively, if I'm on the main forum index and then shrink the browser window's width to the point where it shrinks to the mobile view, it also vanishes.


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> On Windows 7 SP1 x64, and Chrome 59.0.3071.115, I see a weird graphics glitch at the bottom of the main forum index (i.e. https://gbatemp.net/forums/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens to me too, and not only on GBAtemp either. But I don't remember which sites show this glitch though. Sometimes it goes away if I select some of the text down there too...


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh yeah, how about fixing the GIF avvys so they move in threads as well, and not just on Quick Profiles and Profile Pages?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh yeah, how about fixing the GIF avvys so they move in threads as well, and not just on Quick Profiles and Profile Pages?


that would be super annoying


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 26, 2017)

this is a feature recommendation for when TempStyle 2 Dark becomes a thing, but how about a custom time period (like 6PM-6AM) when the site automatically switches to Dark from Light and vice versa?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

I have this weird issue where, when I reply to something with 





> , my text "thing" (the thing that blinks to show you where your writing text) moves back a bit whenever a hit the space bar.
> 
> Using Chrome.
> Plugins:
> ...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I have this weird issue where, when I reply to something with


It's the grammarly plugin, I used it for a while too

Edit: it should make the cursor jump to the beginning of the last word you typed in every textbox when you're deleting something, it's just you only ever notice on GBAtemp


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's the grammarly plugin, I used it for a while too


That's annoying.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> That's annoying.


Agreed. I think it's because of how it identifies words and makes suggestions


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 5, 2017)

*Display bug on mobile*


In portrait:


 

In landscape:


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 5, 2017)

going perfectly fine


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> *Display bug on mobile*
> 
> 
> In portrait:
> ...


Looks like it is this same bug http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempstyle-2-feedback-thread.473795/page-15#post-7418233


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> *Display bug on mobile*
> 
> 
> In portrait:
> ...


I get the same bug.

Actually, even before the new style was introduced, it was present on portrait view.

It seems that words smaller than 3 letters get cut, for some reason.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I just noticed today there's no obvious way to edit your blog info on tempStyle 2. In tempStyle, you had the customisation button, which'd let you update your blog name and description. Unless that's something you're trying to phase out?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I just noticed today there's no obvious way to edit your blog info on tempStyle 2. In tempStyle, you had the customisation button, which'd let you update your blog name and description. Unless that's something you're trying to phase out?


It is there I think.
Under the entry on the left side there is a "Controls" drop menu and there you have an "Edit" option.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is there I think.
> Under the entry on the left side there is a "Controls" drop menu and there you have an "Edit" option.


That edits the blog entry?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> That edits the blog entry?


Try. (spoiler alert: yes)


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Try. (spoiler alert: yes)


Yeah I did try, I put the question mark as if to inquire whether I'd pressed the wrong thing lol


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> this is a feature recommendation for when TempStyle 2 Dark becomes a thing, but how about a custom time period (like 6PM-6AM) when the site automatically switches to Dark from Light and vice versa?


It'd have to autodetect the time zone of the user which might get wrong sometimes, like some sites detect me as being an hour behind because of BST.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2017)

Touko White said:


> It'd have to autodetect the time zone of the user which might get wrong sometimes, like some sites detect me as being an hour behind because of BST.


you already have to set your time zone (in Preferences). how do you think the site displays when posts were made?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> you already have to set your time zone (in Preferences). how do you think the site displays when posts were made?


oh

I forgot this wasn't MyBB, which auto detects it for you.


----------



## Maiken (Aug 30, 2017)

I love the portal and the option to have it full-width or not. It looks nice and it aligns right in the middle of my browser on my 27-inch screen.

Would such an option be possible for the forum? Reading a post doesn't feel very nice, when it takes up 90% of an 27-inch screen.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 31, 2017)

The toolbar for mobile just broke this morning in portrait mode on Samsung's browser. The "menu" button is now on top of the alerts/messages/user/upload buttons, which makes it impossible to select any of them

Edit: never mind, it looks like the problem solved itself :S


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 31, 2017)

When a user has set their flag as UK, but not set a specific location, hovering over the flag does not show what country that the flag represents. This is an issue because my Desktop PC's display is 1080p with 125% DPI, and I have this site set to 110% zoom level, and even then I can't make out the tiny flag icon on the screen unless I directly view that user's Profile and open the 'Information' tab. Considering I have 20/15 vision, that is a problem.

I tested this with *five* different users across _one_ thread, each belonging to one of 3 groups: 2 users (Group A) had their flag set to UK, but had *no* specific location set. 2 more users (Group B) had their flag set to UK *with* a specific location set as well. The last user (Group C) had their flag set to Antarctica, but had _*not*_ set a specific location like Group A.

The results are that *only* Group A would not show a popup with what country the flag represents when hovering over it.

Could this be fixed? I assume fixing this would be particularly challenging, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2017)

The Twitch button is missing on the mobile Site Index.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2017)

I couldn't find "Go to first unread" when viewing a thread on the mobile site...?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2017)

hippy dave said:


> I couldn't find "Go to first unread" when viewing a thread on the mobile site...?


I dunno for you, but both mobile and desktop site take me directly to the first unread post of a thread.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno for you, but both mobile and desktop site take me directly to the first unread post of a thread.


Depends where from - eg yes in a forum index or from "Recent Content" on front page, but not from "Tutorials" on front page.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2017)

I didn't want to open a new thread for something I haven't confirmed yet, but 


 
This happening to anyone else? Post right here


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn't want to open a new thread for something I haven't confirmed yet, but
> View attachment 100059
> This happening to anyone else? Post right here


I also get this sometimes


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 24, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn't want to open a new thread for something I haven't confirmed yet, but
> View attachment 100059
> This happening to anyone else? Post right here


Yeah, well, the username is too long and it seems breaking words is not implemented, so of course the patreon badge gets extended to be able to contain the complete name of the user (when you check the details of the badge).
Erm... force shorter usernames or implement word breaking?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I also get this sometimes


This is my first time seeing this happen, thanks for confirming it wasn't just me 


sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, well, the username is too long and it seems breaking words is not implemented, so of course the patreon badge gets extended to be able to contain the complete name of the user (when you check the details of the badge).
> Erm... force shorter usernames or implement word breaking?


I wonder if it would be possible to make the banner dynamic instead


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn't want to open a new thread for something I haven't confirmed yet, but
> View attachment 100059
> This happening to anyone else? Post right here


O.o I could swear I saw the exact same post yesterday night.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2017)

Aye, I posted it in the Tempstyle beta thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

tempStyle 2 doesn't have the option to change the name of your blog.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

TheGeneralFilms said:


> tempStyle 2 doesn't have the option to change the name of your blog.


Nicely spotted! I can confirm this one. Only working with the older user style.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 11, 2017)

TempStyle 2 Dark (probably light also)
Desktop/Chrome/macOS

The _*watch blog entry*_ button is unintuitive to find.
It should go just below the blog post, or below the comments.
Its actual placement at the right side below the blog roll is unintuitive, and specially hard to find when the blog roll is long.

Well, when someone already knows it's there, it is easy to find, but I think it is not the right place to put it.
IMHO.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> TempStyle 2 Dark (probably light also)
> Desktop/Chrome/macOS
> 
> The _*watch blog entry*_ button is unintuitive to find.
> ...


Looks pretty easy to find IMO.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Looks pretty easy to find IMO.
> 
> View attachment 102418


You are not picturing the "long blog roll" part of my comment.
And anyway, when you know where it is, it is easy to find already.
But TBH, it should be in the upper right corner actually, in the same place it is for threads.
I think it is better to make the whole site design homogenous, to make it easier to use.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Looks pretty easy to find IMO.
> 
> View attachment 102418


But it's part of the blog roll when it should be part of the blog. You normally expect to find functions near the things they are associated with.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> But it's part of the blog roll when it should be part of the blog. You normally expect to find functions near the things they are associated with.


I guess you're both right. Moving right above the entry would help.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 1, 2017)

Is it just my imagination or did the font on this site change?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Is it just my imagination or did the font on this site change?


Didn't seem to have changed here.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Didn't seem to have changed here.


Hmm maybe my eyes need checking


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Hmm maybe my eyes need checking


I get that, I started to see things out of place recently too.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

One thing I noticed while using FireFox is that the old tempstyle is a bit faster than the new one.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> One thing I noticed while using FireFox is that the old tempstyle is a bit faster than the new one.


Faster? In what way?


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Faster? In what way?



Forum sections load a bit slower on the new one.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Are you talking about old official as compared to new official, or new official compared to my dark skin?


I'm using the old dark tempstyle, and it's faster than the white temsptyle 2.


----------



## jy253 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Is there something that has changed yesterday?
I mainly use my laptop now and I chose Darkstyle temp 2 and that theme was kinda dark blue
I loved it
But now, my laptop is being repaired, so I came back to my desktop and now, I got this.
A dark grey theme
Honnesly, I prefered the DarkBlue theme


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Is there something that has changed yesterday?
> I mainly use my laptop now and I chose Darkstyle temp 2 and that theme was kinda dark blue
> I loved it
> But now, my laptop is being repaired, so I came back to my desktop and now, I got this.
> ...


Dark Blue on my side.
Perhaps you are using the old dark style?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Dark Blue on my side.
> Perhaps you are using the old dark style?


nope, im really using the dark temp 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> nope, im really using the dark temp 2


oh nvm got it
it was the custom theme i used to fix signature size


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> nope, im really using the dark temp 2
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you were using my dark theme. I did make a standalone signature fix so you can use whichever color you prefer but still get full sigs.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2018)

I would like to report something, I don't know if it's a bug or intentional.

Basically, the unfollow button on blog post is gone on mobile, and was moved to the top of the page on Desktop mode. Happens on both Tempstyle 2 and Tempstyle 2 Dark.


 

But that's not all.

Apparently, I can delete my own posts on other people's blogs? Not sure if that was intentional.

And while I'm on the blog topic, again on both Tempstyle 2 themes, the "customize" button on blog pages cannot be found. I need to revert to the obsolete theme to be able to to find it


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 27, 2018)

HTML code has a light background with light text. This makes it uncomfortable to read. It had a dark blue background colour in the beta, can you restore that?

```
Hello there
```



Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> HTML code has a light background with light text. This makes it uncomfortable to read. It had a dark blue background colour in the beta, can you restore that?
> 
> ```
> Hello there
> ...


This needs to be fixed. It's practically illegible.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 27, 2018)

When coming from one of the old styles (light or dark, top two on the theme popup), the icon for TempStyle 2 Dark is.. not correct.





It's supposed to look like this:


Spoiler











And as an added bonus:
The image shown is https://gbatemp.net/styles/default/xenforo/widgets/style-preview.png





When it should be
https://gbatemp.net/styles/default/xenforo/widgets/style-preview-tempstyle2-dark.png


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2018)

On the new Tempstyle Dark, the bad ad report form page still has traces of white in it. (or it might be the form stretched out across the page making it all white, either one)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2018)

The buttons for post reply, save promotion, attach as thumbnail and full image, all are sort of hard to read. This is on mobile--Safari.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 116515
> 
> The buttons for post reply, save promotion, attach as thumbnail and full image, all are sort of hard to read. This is on mobile--Safari.


That’s an issue for a ton of buttons


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2018)

That's certainly a Safari related problem, because I use GBAtemp on plenty of devices and the buttons look fine.


----------



## Caserty (Mar 16, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That's certainly a Safari related problem, because I use GBAtemp on plenty of devices and the buttons look fine.


Ok , maybe it is time to have a try next time...,..


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 24, 2018)

This is an older oversight that was present since the beta, and I'm pretty sure people have mentioned it already, but it's still not fixed, so might as well mention it again.

On profile pages, the Following and Followers blocks still use 6 profiles instead of 8. They didn't get updated from the old TempStyle.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 24, 2018)

"Marks a best answer on a watched question" doesn't get saved.
"Don't mark Alerts as read" doesn't seem to work.
News can't be removed from Portal.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2018)

tempStyle 2 (light and dark) fixes:

- account menu XP section display fixed on Firefox (desktop and mobile)
- number of followers and following members on profile page increased to 8 (desktop and mobile)
- prevented iOS from skinning elements (desktop and mobile)
- thread op display marker now shows (mobile)
- patreon banner height fixed (mobile)
- new XP level marker (mobile)


----------



## Qtis (May 2, 2018)

@shaunj66  just as a heads up, I still get notifications from one of the Mag staff posts if someone edits the OP I made (stickied still I believe?). You will find it quite easily if you want me to help test something. Not really a tempstyle2 feedback, but should it work like this? 

Can't find it now anymore, but it showed the change reason while I couldn't access the thread anymore


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 9, 2018)

Re-post:
Icons (like the switch icon, 3ds icon, etc) look weird in the "Newest Downloads" box, as if there was something wrong with the borders and the alpha channel of the icon's picture, kind of jaggy, specially noticeable on the dark theme, on chrome for windows.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2018)

The dark blue Moderator names are a pain to read in TempStyle 2 Dark.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The dark blue Moderator names are a pain to read in TempStyle 2 Dark.


you mean @Chary ???


----------



## Chary (Jun 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean @Chary ???


No. The regular moderators.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> No. The regular moderators.


lol?
They are green or purple
idk wheres the "blue moderator"


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

On the help/BB-codes page some text is not visible


----------



## Seriel (Sep 5, 2018)

Suspended Patrons look slightly weird, the X spills onto the Patron banner




I'm aware this isn't a huge issue but I thought I should mention it anyway, in case its a quick fix.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2018)

Classic style was removed.... Kind of bummed, Something about the original style was kind of great about it.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 5, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Classic style was removed.... Kind of bummed, Something about the original style was kind of great about it.


Intended change. The old style was already obsolete when TempStyle 2 got released: it didn't get any fixes and new features. It was just a matter of time when it got removed.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 5, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Suspended Patrons look slightly weird, the X spills onto the Patron banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually happens with a lot of ranks, including the staff ranks


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

I like tempStyle 2. But can we at least get thread page indicators under the thread title back in the forums? It was a nice feature and it helps me decide if I want to read the thread.

For example: a thread has 155 replies. How many pages of replies is that? Do I really wanna read through 29 pages of stuff? Now I can't tell how many pages there are, so I have to open the thread and look that way. It also was helpful to get to the last page quickly. Now I have to click multiple times to achieve what was initially a single click.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> I like tempStyle 2. But can we at least get thread page indicators under the thread title back in the forums? It was a nice feature and it helps me decide if I want to read the thread.
> 
> For example: a thread has 155 replies. How many pages of replies is that? Do I really wanna read through 29 pages of stuff? Now I can't tell how many pages there are, so I have to open the thread and look that way. It also was helpful to get to the last page quickly. Now I have to click multiple times to achieve what was initially a single click.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


You mean these?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You mean these?
> 
> View attachment 142483


Yes! How did you get them?!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Yes! How did you get them?!


Hover the mouse over the thread you want to see the pages count.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Hover the mouse over the thread you want to see the pages count.


That uh... That doesn't work on mobile.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 7, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Yes! How did you get them?!


They're on desktop be default but not on mobile. I might look at getting them or something similar in mobile.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> They're on desktop be default but not on mobile. I might look at getting them or something similar in mobile.


Please and thank you. That'd be awesome. I miss them.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> That uh... That doesn't work on mobile.


Oh you're right.
I personally never really cared about this, but that's a good point.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh you're right.
> I personally never really cared about this, but that's a good point.


I'm guilty of looking at a thread with 20+ pages of replies and going "No way am I reading all of that" and using these to read the last page lol. Doing that now involves many more clicks/taps. 

I know. It's a tiny little thing to nitpick over.


----------



## redunka (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, I often browse the forum on my Android tablet, and I could always check pages count without actually opening threads by tapping anywhere on the empty space near threads' titles.


Spoiler: Like this











Does that work for you?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Sep 7, 2018)

redunka said:


> Well, I often browse the forum on my Android tablet, and I could always check pages count without actually opening threads by tapping anywhere on the empty space near threads' titles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Like this
> ...


No it doesn't, sadly.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2018)

redunka said:


> Well, I often browse the forum on my Android tablet, and I could always check pages count without actually opening threads by tapping anywhere on the empty space near threads' titles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Like this
> ...





bobdamnit said:


> No it doesn't, sadly.


Tablets use the desktop layout.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> No it doesn't, sadly.


I mean, on the mobile version you see the number of replies in every thread. Just remember that every page is 20 posts long, quick mental math would tell you a thread with 50 replies is only 3 pages, or 132 is 7, etc etc. 

But if you can't math and you don't mind resizing things every now and again, you can just change the User Agent to Desktop in whatever browser you're using, so you can check the page numbers. If it's Chrome it's super simple, since it has a "Desktop site" checkbox in the 3 button menu that you can just toggle on and off when you want to check number of pages.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm usually fine with website changes, but since I primarily browse gbaTemp in a very small resolution, most of the screen is filled with headers, oversized buttons, and padding/margins. TempStyle2 is TempStyle1 where everything is (literally) 100% bigger. It feels like there is a 10px margin on every element. *Will we ever see a compact view?* Heck, I'd be fine with an alternate front page that only shows news and recent content. This is possible!


Spoiler: So Tall










As a side note, at the very least, currently the Recent Content block is a little lower than half way down the entire front page when viewed at a skinny resolution. This is below things I'd deem less important on a forum such as statistics and downloads. Can this be re-ordered? I feel like the forum activity should be on the top of the forum? This is possible!


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 10, 2018)

sup3rgh0st said:


> I'm usually fine with website changes, but since I primarily browse gbaTemp in a very small resolution, most of the screen is filled with headers, oversized buttons, and padding/margins. TempStyle2 is TempStyle1 where everything is (literally) 100% bigger. It feels like there is a 10px margin on every element. *Will we ever see a compact view?* Heck, I'd be fine with an alternate front page that only shows news and recent content.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So Tall
> ...


It might not help everything, but I think you can actually customise your fp just to have those things. Have a play around here: https://gbatemp.net/home/customize


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Sep 10, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> It might not help everything, but I think you can actually customise your fp just to have those things. Have a play around here: https://gbatemp.net/home/customize


Oh wow, thank you. I didn't know this existed!


----------



## bundat (Oct 7, 2018)

This "Staff Online Now" box just now suddenly appeared to the side, when viewing ANY thread... and it makes the thread view smaller (as it makes everything below it an empty space)... it's quite annoying, is there a way to get rid of it or move it somewhere else?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 7, 2018)

bundat said:


> This "Staff Online Now" box just now suddenly appeared to the side, when viewing ANY thread... and it makes the thread view smaller (as it makes everything below it an empty space)... it's quite annoying, is there a way to get rid of it or move it somewhere else?
> 
> View attachment 145964


It's in preferences. The option to hide sidebar in threads, think they're testing it atm. Chances are when something is new, there'll be a new pref to disable it too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes we are adding a sidebar to thread views. You can disable it in preferences but it should contain other useful boxes and not just staff online - so I'm not sure why that's only appearing for you. Will investigate.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Yes we are adding a sidebar to thread views. You can disable it in preferences but it should contain other useful boxes and not just staff online - so I'm not sure why that's only appearing for you. Will investigate.


For what it's worth, it shows news, reviews, recent content, recent downloads, and staff on mine.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2018)

My sidebar was showing just staff online until I saw this threads replies and refreshed the page. Now it shows the whole lot.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Oct 7, 2018)

TIL: there are preferences to customize the forum layout. Thanks!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

@shaunj66 You could make it so when there's only empty space on the right side under the boxes, posts expand to the right to take up that space.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 7, 2018)

TempStyle 2 Black doesn't highlight unread notification in the Notification menu, so it is really hard to keep track of which ones have been read from the list and which ones haven't.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> TempStyle 2 Black doesn't highlight unread notification in the Notification menu, so it is really hard to keep track of which ones have been read from the list and which ones haven't.


There's an orange line on the left side and a little star after the time on unread notifications.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> There's an orange line on the left side and a little star after the time on unread notifications.


I didn't notice that. Thanks!
The orange line/star does still appear for some couple last seen notifications, but this does help a lot.


----------



## bundat (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> @shaunj66 You could make it so when there's only empty space on the right side under the boxes, posts expand to the right to take up that space.


That would be great... or if it's not too much, maybe have a "Collapse" [-] button, that when clicked, hides the entire sidebar, and the thread expands to take up the entire space.

Then when the corresponding "Sidebar" [+] expand button is pressed, it goes back.

Just throwing around some ideas.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm loving _tempStyle 2 Black_. No more bright blue screen at night time. Good for my eyes.


----------



## bundat (Oct 7, 2018)

bundat said:


> if it's not too much, maybe have a "Collapse" [-] button, that when clicked, hides the entire sidebar, and the thread expands to take up the entire space.
> 
> Then when the corresponding "Sidebar" [+] expand button is pressed, it goes back.
> 
> Just throwing around some ideas.



@shaunj66 If you type this in the developer console in your browser (while viewing a thread), it demonstrates this idea (it's a bit rough, like the Show/Hide Sidebar link seems badly placed, and creates a bit of empty space, and also doesn't handle screen resizing/small screen sizes like the current sidebar code does, but it's just a proof-of-concept):



> var x = $("<a>Hide Sidebar [-]</a>").css({"font-size":"8pt","float":"right"}).click(function(){x.hide();y.show();$(".sidebar").hide();$(".mainContent").css("margin-right",0)});var y = $("<a>Show Sidebar [+]</a>").css({"font-size":"8pt","float":"right"}).click(function(){y.hide();x.show();$(".sidebar").show();$(".mainContent").css("margin-right",310)});$(".sidebar").before(x).before(y);y.hide();


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2018)

We've added a new sidebar to thread view which contains:

Site & Scene News
Reviews
Recent Content
Newest Downloads
Staff Online
We will look into custom sidebar blocks and layouts in the future.

To temporarily disable it you can just hit the 


 button near thread tools to temporarily hide the sidebar in your session.

If you want to permanently disable it please go to your Preferences


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> We've added a new sidebar to thread view which contains:
> 
> Site & Scene News
> Reviews
> ...


The button is invisible in TempStyle Dark. For a second I thought the Unwatch button got misplaced.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The button is invisible in TempStyle Dark. For a second I thought the Unwatch button got misplaced.
> 
> View attachment 145974


Could be your sprites are cached. Try a full refresh?


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The button is invisible in TempStyle Dark. For a second I thought the Unwatch button got misplaced.
> 
> View attachment 145974



It shows up fine here on Chrome, maybe try a force refresh (ctrl + f5 if you're on a PC)?


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The button is invisible in TempStyle Dark. For a second I thought the Unwatch button got misplaced.
> 
> View attachment 145974


Its here for me







As with most other new icons, you may have to clear your cache or just wait for it to catch up

d-d-d-double ninja'd!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Could be your sprites are cached. Try a full refresh?





daxtsu said:


> It shows up fine here on Chrome, maybe try a force refresh (ctrl + f5 if you're on a PC)?





Seriel said:


> Its here for me
> View attachment 145975
> View attachment 145976
> 
> ...


Ah yes, sorry. My bad.
I just got used to TempStyle Dark never getting new features as they get announced, unless you remind Shaun.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh, by the way, just a tip: the browser tint should probably be the same colour as the top navigation bar.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 8, 2018)

Would it be possible to remove the sidebar button on mobile since it's not really needed? It's just sat in this bar doing nothing lol


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 8, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Would it be possible to remove the sidebar button on mobile since it's not really needed? It's just sat in this bar doing nothing lol
> 
> View attachment 146018


Nice thread


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 9, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Would it be possible to remove the sidebar button on mobile since it's not really needed? It's just sat in this bar doing nothing lol
> 
> View attachment 146018


Fixed. Thanks


----------



## Deathscreton (Oct 11, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> To temporarily disable it you can just hit the View attachment 145973 button near thread tools to temporarily hide the sidebar in your session.
> 
> If you want to permanently disable it please go to your Preferences


Thanks for this m8. It's nice that the option was presented alongside the new addition, instead of having to be requested. So weird people tend to do the latter.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 16, 2018)

Just noticed the Twitch preview box is broken in the sidebar:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but is there someway I can block those mini-videos that play on the website?
My computer is really shitty so if I can make the website more simple that would enhance my browsing.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 11, 2018)

shinsekaito said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but is there someway I can block those mini-videos that play on the website?
> My computer is really shitty so if I can make the website more simple that would enhance my browsing.


https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences

There's a checkbox for "Disable Affiliate Videos".


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 2 in here.

 Don't have tempStyle 2 enabled? Choose it here!

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(thread is a WIP)


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 11, 2018)

shinsekaito said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but is there someway I can block those mini-videos that play on the website?
> My computer is really shitty so if I can make the website more simple that would enhance my browsing.


You can also block ads altogether by becoming a patron. https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


----------



## T-Tudor (Nov 24, 2018)

Collapsing the sidebar seems to move it to the left and make the page horizontally scrollable.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2018)

T-Tudor said:


> Collapsing the sidebar seems to move it to the left and make the page vertically scrollable.


Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 18, 2019)

I would suggest to improve the picture browser on smartphones.

I believe the usage of the screen area could be quite better, specially on landscape viewing.

PS: also the "upload a file" button doesn't seem to work right on android.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> also the "upload a file" button doesn't seem to work right on android.


It might be your browser or something. It works for me perfectly (Chrome Beta 73.0.3683.37 running on Android 9 (Android One)).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 18, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> It might be your browser or something. It works for me perfectly (Chrome Beta 73.0.3683.37 running on Android 9 (Android One)).


It may be so, mine is the Samsung browser, that's just a modified chrome.
V8.2.01.2


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 18, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> It may be so, mine is the Samsung browser, that's just a modified chrome.
> V8.2.01.2


It also seems to work fine for me via Chrome on Android. What specifically is the issue? Or does the button just flat out not work?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 18, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> It also seems to work fine for me via Chrome on Android. What specifically is the issue? Or does the button just flat out not work?


I just tried it on the same phone with chrome and it works as intended (attached pictures is the test file).

The problem is the Samsung browser then, there the button works the first time but nothing is uploaded, and the second time around it doesn't even bring the file selection dialog anymore.


----------

